# StP gathering in 2014 discussion



## Matt Derrick

Hey everyone, so it's been a few years since we've had an official gathering for folks on the website to meet each other (2009 I think?) and since there has been such an influx of awesome people on the site since then, I was pondering the idea of organizing another gathering, but something with a more festival vibe, perhaps with some workshops and opportunities to learn from each other as well as party our asses off. 

It would be good to do it far enough in advance that word can get around as well, so I'm thinking about summer 2014 or maybe a little later that year. 

What do you think? Do you have any suggestions for workshops, contests, or anything else you would like to see at an event like this? What about locations? 

I would be especially interested in anyone that would like to help organize, or put on their own workshops about whatever you would like to show others. 

Let's discuss and toss around some ideas!


----------



## crow jane

pin the tail on the oogle
bobbing for space bags
worst stick and poke contest
edward 4loko hands

In all seriousness though, Goldsprints would be awesome


----------



## EphemeralStick

sounds like an awesome idea. I say there should be dodgeball. nothing like getting drunk and whipping balls at each others face. that sounded better in my head.... moving on! Music would definitely be a plus, finding musicians to play should be pretty easy. Any current ideas about location? Probably close to a city so that it'd be easier to get to, or maybe someone who has a good chunk of land could host it. Lemme know what kind of help you would need and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## wizehop

If STP is covering the travel costs I'd say we should all meet in the middle east. I've always wanted to go, so it be like two birds with one stone. The workshop idea is pretty cool, I think it could be a great chance to inspire folks to venture into new things.


----------



## Mongo

PNW or Mexico. maybe some weird border town along the canadian U.S. border. as far as I've seen a lot of people are going to be in washington this year. should just be soon and random maybe not 2014 but a few months from now. I think things are peaking right now I could be wrong but, who knows. I've just noticed this year on here people mentioning being in the northwest or rva.

although I've just been creeping for the past few years so maybe you shouldn't trust me
::mask::


----------



## Matt Derrick

Mongo said:


> PNW or Mexico. maybe some weird border town along the canadian U.S. border. as far as I've seen a lot of people are going to be in washington this year. should just be soon and random maybe not 2014 but a few months from now. I think things are peaking right now I could be wrong but, who knows. I've just noticed this year on here people mentioning being in the northwest or rva.
> 
> although I've just been creeping for the past few years so maybe you shouldn't trust me
> ::mask::



Anyone can put together an StP gathering before then, but i won't be able to personally organize anything until after Feb 2014, since I'm one of the main people organizing the international boat punk gathering happening then (announcement and more details coming soon), so I'm pretty booked up until then.


----------



## Gudj

This sounds cool.
If it's in the PNW I would like to help organize.


----------



## scatwomb

Yeah, PNW is the ticket!


----------



## railroadron

This sounds great. Actually I was just thinking the other day about gathering a census on how many other real train hoppers would like to all meet up and gather. Kinda like a hobo convention except not commercialized and full of grumpy old men. Lol! PNW sounds great. How about Eugene?


----------



## PlasticSturgeon

railroadron said:


> This sounds great. Actually I was just thinking the other day about gathering a census on how many other real train hoppers would like to all meet up and gather. Kinda like a hobo convention except not commercialized and full of grumpy old men. Lol! PNW sounds great. How about Eugene?



First thing that popped in my head when I read that, haha.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

Totally onboard for this, and if it's in the PNW I'd be more than down to be delegated some organizational tasks.


----------



## EphemeralStick

So its getting closer to 2014 and I still think this is an awesome idea.


----------



## Matt Derrick

ha, i kinda forgot about this thread for a while. but yeah, im still down. i don't know what my plans are after feb, but i'd like to work something out.


----------



## scummy1990

dude yea lets do Oregon may would be sick cuz the weather is nice as shit


----------



## Matt Derrick

oregon would be cool. it would be nice to have it on the ocean or maybe that island on the columbia river.


----------



## scummy1990

yea for sure man


----------



## VikingAdventurer

I would be EXTREMELY interested in this, as I'm trampin' around all by my lonesome, and have yet to meet another rambling soul in person...


----------



## landpirate

I'd get on a plane for this. ::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## sketchytravis

this would be actually pretty cool.


----------



## zapporra

I'm planning to end up northwest this summer, so that would be cool. I'm interested if something is developing in that region.


----------



## domo

after this discussion about locations and dates, exc. when will be alerted about and actual set stone location and date. 
keep in mind I'm still new to StP, so pardon me for my French, if I may sound outta line. just confused and learning.
alas ocean beach, san Diego, California alwayed seemed promising to me


----------



## treyvor

It sounds like it would be super fun. If it were anywhere In Washington or norther Oregon i would come.


----------



## Bizarre Odor

I'll be back in Oregon sometime this Summer. Lets do this proper!


----------



## EphemeralStick

So does anyone know or have a good place in Oregon or Washington for us to gather? Somewhere reasonable to get to with enough room for us all to crash or camp?


----------



## treyvor

I know of a couple of potential places. Both are near leavenworth Washington. One is an organic farm
http://www.tierraorganics.net i went to a white water kayaking gathering there last year, they have a big field with campsites and fire pits and they also have bathrooms/showers. I dont know how much they would charge but the organizer of the event i went to said they charged a reasonable price. 

The other possible venue i know is an orchard where we usually have the kayak gathering. People camp in the rows between the trees and there is a good bonfire site near the river. And one minimal bathroom. Ill see if i can find contact info for the owner. 
Both sites are cool. But might they not be the easiest for most people to get to


----------



## treyvor

And i would love to help organize this. Im a bit busy with high-school and college right now but ill do what i can.


----------



## Bizarre Odor

Eugene Country fairgrounds could possibly be an option.


----------



## domo

Hey anywhere this gathering is held. I just need a date and locations. And well as most of us. 
I'm sure it will be between march-september
Just asking for a general idea. I see its still under discussion


----------



## treyvor

How about the middle of august? Thats probably the best time for me. Anyone else have some input?


----------



## Zeke42

Curious, why look at places that charge? How would you propose to fund that? Doesn't paying for a site sort of go against the idea of squatting the planet?


----------



## Hylyx

Also super in. Would love to help organize, I suppose I could help with or run a leatherworking/care workshop, or a bike repair shop, if anyone brings bikes...

Oh and also up for a game of Dwile Flonking.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dwile_Flonking


----------



## dprogram

Myth-Fucking-Damnit!!! Is everyone on the motherloving left coast?!! I mean...is it just the "spot" or what?


----------



## treyvor

There is also a free "secret campsite" up icicle creek road out of leavenworth. We would have to compete for space with climbers or raft guides. So weekends would be crowded. 
I only really know any other free sites so if anyone else has ideas it would be good to get input.


----------



## MolotovMocktail

This would be great. I know there was brief discussion of a Seattle meet-up a while ago but something bigger would be awesome. The posts in this thread seem to indicate that it's a multi-day thing with camping, is that right?


----------



## Matt Derrick

that would be the idea, yeah. some workshops would be cool too.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Seems like you guys are leaning towards late summer in the PNW.

I'm already organizing a gathering in northern california in august.

About 100 people voted on the location this year to be around Nevada City, California, what if we merged the StP gathering into this event?? I really like the idea of workshops.

The only thing to consider is that the river where we were planning the gathering is illegal to camp on (been doing it for years with campfires and never had a problem with it being enforced, but we've always had _small groups. _So there is some logistics stuff to work around.

Nevada City is an extremely friendly town towards travelers, they've even got a place where you can pick up free excess produce from the farmers.

Did I mention the river is PARADISE:


----------



## MolotovMocktail

Merging the Hitchgathering with the StP gathering is an awesome idea! 

I had some ideas for workshops or discussions that might be interesting:
-Traveler's law school: common legal issues with traveling and what to do if stopped/arrested. Not enough people know their rights.
-Hobo history: history of traveling people from Depression-era trainhoppers to nomadic tribes around the world.
-Wilderness skills: make a fire, important knots to know, build a shelter, etc.
-High-Tech traveling: how does new technology and resources like GPS and Couchsurfing.org help or hurt the traveler community?

Just some ideas off the top of my head.


----------



## dprogram

This is beginning to sound even better!


----------



## Matt Derrick

TheWindAndRain said:


> Seems like you guys are leaning towards late summer in the PNW.
> 
> I'm already organizing a gathering in northern california in august.
> 
> About 100 people voted on the location this year to be around Nevada City, California, what if we merged the StP gathering into this event?? I really like the idea of workshops.
> 
> The only thing to consider is that the river where we were planning the gathering is illegal to camp on (been doing it for years with campfires and never had a problem with it being enforced, but we've always had _small groups. _So there is some logistics stuff to work around.
> 
> Nevada City is an extremely friendly town towards travelers, they've even got a place where you can pick up free excess produce from the farmers.
> 
> Did I mention the river is PARADISE:




Are you talking about the hitchhiking gathering? That river looks awesome. I'd be into having StP 'ers meet there, sounds pretty nice. 

As for concerns about the number of people, I don't think we've ever had more than 20-30 people show up so I don't think it would get out of hand at all.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

Alright lets plan on it then. Hell yea!

99% of the time there are fire bans there especially since they had a drought this year, but i can take care of the permits for camping stove fires and we need to be semi discreet in the canyon itself at night.


----------



## Matt Derrick

Well then, I would say that any further discussion of this topic should be taken to the hitchhiking gathering thread:

http://squattheplanet.com/index.php?threads/19103/


----------



## MiztressWinter

This sounds great! I'm in


----------



## undine

let me know if this is really happening or not


----------



## TheWindAndRain

undine said:


> let me know if this is really happening or not


 Of course its happening.


----------

